# What's it like being an electrician?



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

Before I get the question: "Why didnt you use the search function?", I just want to say that; I did indeed use that search function... I couldnt find any results; I guess I'm bad with keywords 

Anyways, I'm sure you guys get this question a lot: "What's it like being an electrician?"

The reason I'm asking is because I'm going into Gr12 next year and Im deciding what I wanna do. For the past few years, I've been thinking of going into IT. My father was in IT and I've always liked and been extremely proficient with computers almost by nature. However, last year I took a programming course; and while I was pretty good at it (91% with minimal effort... Almost none really...), it bored the heck out of me. I decided I certainly just couldn't do a living like that. Hardware on the other hand, I really do like.

However, currently I have a full-time summer job (the usual 8-4 grind) working in a warehouse where I work for a company who assembles the radio units and radio shelters for Bell, and while I do like the work itself; I decided that I simply couldnt do a living like that either (Gosh I'm picky inch: ). The fact that it was an 8-4 grind was definitely part of the reason I disliked it, but other big factors was that it was the same work everyday, the same place everyday, the exact same schedule everyday, and the exact same people everyday (the majority of the folk I work with are amazing... But there are always "those couple of people...")

So I know I love working with my hands, and I absolutely am amazed and love technology and electronics, so I thought being an electrician would be a fair fit for me. 

I did do some research beforehand yet I got mixed results. Some sources said being an electrician was "extremely difficult, work was so sparse that most electricians were unemployed atleast a quarter of the year; it was dreadfully hard on the body and not pleasant at all", whilst other sources say "it's good money for a job that is relatively easy if you really give it a go and actually put some work in." 

So I want to know from people who are actually electricians in this day and age:

What's it like? :thumbsup:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

hard work that pays well if you do it right.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

elemein said:


> Before I get the question: "Why didnt you use the search function?", I just want to say that; I did indeed use that search function... I couldnt find any results; I guess I'm bad with keywords
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you guys get this question a lot: "What's it like being an electrician?"
> 
> ...


Electrifying, and hot, and dirty, and cold, and wet, and... But I like it!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I have no clue


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

backstay said:


> Electrifying, and hot, and dirty, and cold, and wet, and... But I like it!


I actually like all that! I'm the outdoorsy kinda guy oddly enough!

But electrifying?  Not a fan of... You know... Getting electrocuted :laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

elemein said:


> Before I get the question: "Why didnt you use the search function?", I just want to say that; I did indeed use that search function... I couldnt find any results; I guess I'm bad with keywords
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you guys get this question a lot: "What's it like being an electrician?"
> 
> ...


This trade is great, I was just like you when I was your age. There are so many different avenues you can take in the electrical industry, but it is what YOU make of it.

I have days where I feel like I should have done something else with myself but then I get to thinking what that "something" is and I can't come up with an answer.

Try it out and see what you think!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Electrician is a broad term for a group of workers... 

Some of us make good money, some don't make enough to live, some work hard and break their body's, others don't break a sweat, some love what they do, others hate it. 

Some crawl in attics, others will never go in an attic. Some bend pipes, others will never bend a pipe. Some work in teams, others work alone. Some work with huge wires, others work with tiny wires. Some work on high voltages, others work on extremely low voltages. Some are businessmen, others are strictly employees. Some tell others what to do, some get told what to do.

I could go on and on. Others won't go on and on.


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

I started this career when I was 37 and I have been been doing it now for about thirteen years. And I love it. Being an electrician I think is being like a doctor. There are many specialties, some pay more then others, some are more in demand then others. but if you get your license, keep up with your continuing education and license fees, no one can take it away from you. And since most jurisdictions require people to have an electrical license it's difficult for someone to come up from south of the border and take your job like they do to the roofing, framing, painting, and drywall trades. Like any career, early on its rough, your the green horn, given the **** work, lower end of the pay scale. But if you like what your doing work hard I think it's very rewarding. IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

> What is it like being an electrician?


Can you imagine what a vasectomy with a weed whacker would feel like? Try to really picture that for a second, yeah that's what it's like.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine what a vasectomy with a weed whacker would feel like? Try to really picture that for a second, yeah that's what it's like.


I reserve those thoughts for the concrete finishers, laborers and the dudes that lay epoxy floors. But they feel no pain anymore after a few years.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine what a vasectomy with a weed whacker would feel like? Try to really picture that for a second, yeah that's what it's like.


Conscious or unconscious? 

One I would never do, the other I would totally do... not saying which is which.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

The reality of it is that if you work in construction, there probably won't even involve electricity until the last 80-90% of the job. Most of the construction is mechanical in nature cutting,drilling, screwing, bolting, bending, pulling etc. Its not until the tail end that you have to deal with actual electricity. If you work on the service side of things than you will have a lot more exposure to electricity. Having IT skills will certainly be helpful in the future as a lot of different electrical equipment is going IP these days for communication.


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Electrician is a broad term for a group of workers...
> 
> Some of us make good money, some don't make enough to live, some work hard and break their body's, others don't break a sweat, some love what they do, others hate it.
> 
> ...


I can certainly see how things can go from one end to the other. I hope I end up somewhere that I work well in (don't we all?), but the pure fact that most of you can keep up a decent sense of humour is definitely a good thing at the very least :laughing:

A vasectomy? I heard those felt good physically.
A weed wacker would certainly.. Change things.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elemein said:


> I did do some research beforehand yet I got mixed results. Some sources said being an electrician was "extremely difficult, work was so sparse that most electricians were unemployed atleast a quarter of the year; it was dreadfully hard on the body and not pleasant at all",


That source is simply a bunch of *****'s with the hands of little girls..:laughing:

I love the occupation of electrician because after 39 years in the trade it is still challenging work,in both the mind and body,,you must stay in shape,that's not a bad thing is it.

Electrician's who are unemployed a quarter of the year in good times are in the group of people who cry about how hard it is and drop out of the trade because they're just too lazy and wimpy to stick with it.

During bad times like now there are many good men out there that are not working because of the economy ,But the good ones are never out for long,the slackers are found and fired then they cry like baby's about it.

Do you want a mans job where you'll be doing stuff like this? http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/out-dirt-now-57997/

Or do you want a girls job sitting on your fanny all day at a desk discussing fingernail polish with a bunch of *****'s that never got their hands dirty..:laughing:

Welcome to the Electrical trade.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elemein said:


> I can certainly see how things can go from one end to the other. I hope I end up somewhere that I work well in (don't we all?), but the pure fact that most of you can keep up a decent sense of humour is definitely a good thing at the very least :laughing:
> 
> A vasectomy? I heard those felt good physically.
> A weed wacker would certainly.. Change things.


Do it with a chain saw.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

elemein said:


> I can certainly see how things can go from one end to the other. I hope I end up somewhere that I work well in (don't we all?)


I think you have to start somewhere in an apprenticeship, to get the ball rolling. But along the process and even once you get licensed, you have to stop and make some decisions to figure out what area of electrical you want to be in, and in what capacity you want to be in it. Then you may have to sacrifice and do some tough things to get there.

Otherwise you'll get pigeon holed and probably doing some crap work you don't even like or doesn't match your lifestyle. There's no good jobs or bad jobs, just jobs that don't match people. 

It's impossible to know (IMO) where you should go and what to do at the beginning of an apprenticeship... So you just gotta do the process and get where you need to go. 

It's a good career though, and can continue to be a good career.. although it is changing. Some of the simpler work is being watered down and there's not much money to be made there. You need to specialize, or utilize another aspect of your abilities to make yourself valuable to the right company. Simply pulling wire isn't going to cut it anymore, unless you're a new immigrant and can live off mediocre wages.


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> That source is simply a bunch of *****'s with the hands of little girls..:laughing:
> 
> I love the occupation of electrician because after 39 years in the trade it is still challenging work,in both the mind and body,,you must stay in shape,that's not a bad thing is it.
> 
> ...


Now that piping just looks so clean and neat!  I definitely dont wanna be stuck in the same place doing the same thing all the time; and that DEFINITELY doesnt include staying in an office talking about nail polish :laughing:



FastFokker said:


> I think you have to start somewhere in an apprenticeship, to get the ball rolling. But along the process and even once you get licensed, you have to stop and make some decisions to figure out what area of electrical you want to be in, and in what capacity you want to be in it. Then you may have to sacrifice and do some tough things to get there.
> 
> Otherwise you'll get pigeon holed and probably doing some crap work you don't even like or doesn't match your lifestyle. There's no good jobs or bad jobs, just jobs that don't match people.
> 
> ...


What I was actually thinking was starting off with something like this:

http://www.sheridancollege.ca/progr...rograms-a-z-index/electrician-pre-trades.aspx

Then heading to an apprenticeship; then heading off to work. 

My parents are forcing me to go to college or university... Though it's not really forcing since I think it's a good idea too! :whistling2:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

elemein said:


> Before I get the question: "Why didnt you use the search function?", I just want to say that; I did indeed use that search function... I couldnt find any results; I guess I'm bad with keywords
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you guys get this question a lot: "What's it like being an electrician?"
> 
> ...


I wish I would have gotten into this trade sooner.
Drawbacks are, and this is residential.
Hot attics.
Damp and maybe sewer filled crawl spaces.
Customers who think they have you for the full day when the ticket was just to change out 1 light fixture. Kinda screws up the schedule for the rest of the day.

Employees who make as much as you do but could not find their ass with a map. Check some of my posts.

Going on call backs because the motion lights do not work as the HO thought they would.


I could come up with more. 

I will say though, I love my line of work.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Do it with a chain saw.....:laughing::laughing:


That would be like the chainsaw carver??? It's simple to carve a figure of a bear with a chain saw. You just cut away everything that doesn't look like a bear! I suppose it would work for this too!:thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine what a vasectomy with a weed whacker would feel like? Try to really picture that for a second, yeah that's what it's like.


:laughing::laughing:

That was wrong.

Funny, but wrong.:laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

elemein said:


> What I was actually thinking was starting off with something like this:
> 
> http://www.sheridancollege.ca/progr...rograms-a-z-index/electrician-pre-trades.aspx
> 
> ...


I would personally recommend just trying to get an apprenticeship position first.. If you can't get one, then take the pre-trades course at Sheridan or any other college. It's basically a waste of time and money, but it can help you get a foot in the door, when there's no other way. 

Your parents can't force you to do anything once you turn into an adult. Tell them you will go to university, hate it, blow through all their money, party every night, get addicted to drugs and not graduate, with a degree in jackshiit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darrinf205 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/DQyroRpDzjg


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've spent 39 years in the various construction trades, done just about every one of them, electrical for the past 23 years. 

Electrical makes you think a bit more than the others, and while it can be really hard work, overall It seems a bit easier. 

If you can find a part of the trade that you have natural talent for (mine is controls), most companies will put you on that more than anything else. 

When my youngest was born, 19 years ago, my wife didn't go back to work. We were able to live comfortably on what I made. This goes deeper than money though, she wasn't lazy. Instead of working, she had a Girl Scout troop and was a swim team coach. 

When my oldest son was wondering what to do, I explained to him that there would be a lot more guys my age bailing out of the trades than younger guys getting in. This almost always translates to both job security and higher wages. 

He became a Journeyman about 5 years ago. He loves it!


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> I would personally recommend just trying to get an apprenticeship position first.. If you can't get one, then take the pre-trades course at Sheridan or any other college. It's basically a waste of time and money, but it can help you get a foot in the door, when there's no other way.
> 
> Your parents can't force you to do anything once you turn into an adult. Tell them you will go to university, hate it, blow through all their money, party every night, get addicted to drugs and not graduate, with a degree in jackshiit. :thumbsup:


Eh, the program is only a year, I think I'll be able to "wade my way through it" :laughing: Atleast I'm sure Sheridan has some good ways to get into some apprenticeships, which would be the next step afterwards. 

University? That was the original plan, but... I'm not that smart (or atleast... Math... Me and math dont get along. But me and Physics do :thumbup


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

elemein said:


> Eh, the program is only a year, I think I'll be able to "wade my way through it" :laughing:


I'm not saying it'll be tough or difficult or challenging. The opposite.. it's a joke. It's super easy, and it's a waste of 1 year of your life and say $7000 in tuition and books. Not to mention you WONT be working, so it's a loss of another $20-25,000 in income. So it's a total loss of around $30,000 and 1 year of real work experience.

It's not a logical choice. BUT, if you have no other choice because you just cannot find an apprenticeship and would otherwise go work flipping burgers all night and playing video games all day.. go do the electrical foundations program, it's better.



elemein said:


> Atleast I'm sure Sheridan has some good ways to get into some apprenticeships, which would be the next step afterwards.


Doubt it and don't count on it. Many graduates on here from these programs trying to find work. Many move to Alberta because they give up on Ontario.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

elemein said:


> Eh, the program is only a year, I think I'll be able to "wade my way through it" :laughing: Atleast I'm sure Sheridan has some good ways to get into some apprenticeships, which would be the next step afterwards.
> 
> University? That was the original plan, but... I'm not that smart (or atleast... Math... Me and math dont get along. But me and Physics do :thumbup


 
ummmm........you don't get math but you do physics?


you NEED math for physics


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> I'm not saying it'll be tough or difficult or challenging. The opposite.. it's a joke. It's super easy, and it's a waste of 1 year of your life and say $7000 in tuition and books. Not to mention you WONT be working, so it's a loss of another $20-25,000 in income. So it's a total loss of around $30,000 and 1 year of real work experience.
> 
> It's not a logical choice. BUT, if you have no other choice because you just cannot find an apprenticeship and would otherwise go work flipping burgers all night and playing video games all day.. go do the electrical foundations program, it's better.
> 
> ...


Does that mean getting a job as an Electrician in Ontario is extremely difficult? Even with the foundations program as well as an apprenticeship? 

I know what you mean, I'd rather go straight to the apprenticeship as well... But hey, they're paying for half of my tuition (which isnt much really for a single year...) and I'd rather avoid the family issues and just get an extra line on my resume.



drspec said:


> ummmm........you don't get math but you do physics?
> 
> 
> you NEED math for physics


I certainly don't understand it either; but hey. I try extremely hard in my Math classes and scrape by in the 60s, while next to know effort is good for mid-high 70s in my Physics classes :whistling2:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

elemein said:


> Does that mean getting a job as an Electrician in Ontario is extremely difficult? Even with the foundations program as well as an apprenticeship?
> 
> I know what you mean, I'd rather go straight to the apprenticeship as well... But hey, they're paying for half of my tuition (which isnt much really for a single year...) and I'd rather avoid the family issues and just get an extra line on my resume.
> 
> ...


Going to a college for a course like that will do little to bolster your resume. Employers recognize the worthlessness of courses like that. They'll likely take a man with 1 year on the job and no formal education over a man with 1 year formal education and no on the job training. Generally I'd say those classes are a complete waste of money.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

elemein said:


> Does that mean getting a job as an Electrician in Ontario is extremely difficult? Even with the foundations program as well as an apprenticeship?


Yes difficult and no easier with the _foundations_ program. It's tough to start, that's the hardest part. If it were easy, everyone would be an electrician, because it's the coolest trade known to mankind and we get all the chicks (FYI).



elemein said:


> I know what you mean, I'd rather go straight to the apprenticeship as well... But hey, they're paying for half of my tuition (which isnt much really for a single year...) and I'd rather avoid the family issues and just get an extra line on my resume.


Suit yourself.. and I'm not saying outright don't do it, but it's honestly pretty low in value. 

I would rather hire a guy straight out of high school who is referred to me from a mutual friend/acquaintance.. who says you are a good, honest kid and will be a good worker. I would rather teach you everything from the beginning than have some snot nose "foundations" graduate come tell me how electricity works. 

And I'm not even the usual old bastard who actually does the hiring! Old guys don't care about education, they care about will you do the dirty work and will you be honest and reliable. Oh and they FRICKIN HATE cell phones, so tell them you hate them too and would never own one, except if the company gave you one.



elemein said:


> I certainly don't understand it either; but hey. I try extremely hard in my Math classes and scrape by in the 60s, while next to know effort is good for mid-high 70s in my Physics classes :whistling2:


Straight up, math is important to be an electrician. You will struggle in apprentice school if you struggled in high school. Not to say it's a career ender, some guys struggle.. but you might need extra-ciricular help like a tutor or night classes.


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

We are nothing more than a laborer that requires a little bit more than just our muscles, a little bit of brain too. So before you think or say electricians make a lot of money, understand every time we put our hands in a live panel or any live parts, we put our life in danger. We risk our life and are under paid for that, unlike doctors that makes so much more money, when they make a mistake someone's life is over, if we make a mistake our life can be over. Other trades in construction are labor intensive, electricians are as well. Some days are easier than other but for the most part we are laborer so if you want an easy job this is not the trade to get into. Digging for undergrounds is harsh work but someone has to do it, picking up rigid pipes or 4" 10 footer are heavy too, pulling wires all day long can be exhausted when your 18 year old apprentice cannot get a good wire pull, we are LIKE doctors, we keep the building running. It means if something breaks down and it takes more than 8 hours a day to get that done, we are no difference than a doctor doing a surgery for his or her patience. We spend however long it takes to get the power back on for our client because time is money for them, they cannot afford to lose power. The first couple of years is the toughest but it gets better. Apprentice does all the work just like nurses do for doctors. Not all apprentice makes it, each and every one of them learn at different pace, smart one usually picks up around 2 1/2 year but average time is 4 to 5 years, some are in the 10 year plan.


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

Ninjazx916r said:


> We are nothing more than a laborer that requires a little bit more than just our muscles, a little bit of brain too. So before you think or say electricians make a lot of money, understand every time we put our hands in a live panel or any live parts, we put our life in danger. We risk our life and are under paid for that, unlike doctors that makes so much more money, when they make a mistake someone's life is over, if we make a mistake our life can be over. Other trades in construction are labor intensive, electricians are as well. Some days are easier than other but for the most part we are laborer so if you want an easy job this is not the trade to get into. Digging for undergrounds is harsh work but someone has to do it, picking up rigid pipes or 4" 10 footer are heavy too, pulling wires all day long can be exhausted when your 18 year old apprentice cannot get a good wire pull, we are LIKE doctors, we keep the building running. It means if something breaks down and it takes more than 8 hours a day to get that done, we are no difference than a doctor doing a surgery for his or her patience. We spend however long it takes to get the power back on for our client because time is money for them, they cannot afford to lose power. The first couple of years is the toughest but it gets better. Apprentice does all the work just like nurses do for doctors. Not all apprentice makes it, each and every one of them learn at different pace, smart one usually picks up around 2 1/2 year but average time is 4 to 5 years, some are in the 10 year plan.


And most electricians have DUIs and are Divorced!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Ninjazx916r said:


> And most electricians have DUIs and are Divorced!


Yeah so do yourself a favour and get those over and done with before you graduate high school. :blink:

Wait where did you get that statistic?


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> Yeah so do yourself a favour and get those over and done with before you graduate high school. :blink:
> 
> Wait where did you get that statistic?


Opppss I forgot this forum is not just the United States, it's international. I apologized for my above comment. I keep thinking this forum is in California only.


----------



## TheOchocinco33 (May 1, 2012)

Hey man I'm trying to get my foot in the door aswell and we don't live to far from each other either, I'm over in mississauga. 

Pm me we can work together to get into this, 2 heads are better than one.

Names saif btw, turned 19 a few months ago.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TheOchocinco33 said:


> Hey man I'm trying to get my foot in the door aswell and we don't live to far from each other either, I'm over in mississauga.
> 
> Pm me we can work together to get into this, 2 heads are better than one.
> 
> Names saif btw, turned 19 a few months ago.


Good man:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

TheOchocinco33 said:


> Hey man I'm trying to get my foot in the door aswell and we don't live to far from each other either, I'm over in mississauga.
> 
> Pm me we can work together to get into this, 2 heads are better than one.
> 
> Names saif btw, turned 19 a few months ago.


Start collecting tools, it can get expensive


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

First you get the electricity, then you get the power, then you get the women.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

....


----------



## DMcP (Jul 17, 2013)

It's all about the hrs here in Ontario, 9000 on the job hrs. Try your hardest to find a job in the field, even if not an apprenticeship. I worked in my shop for a year before the apprenticeship opened up, they didn't put an ad out looking for a student wanting to be an apprentice. They had me bugging them from the inside, and proving myself daily. I've spent days sweeping the floor, days pushing a magnet around the yard. Now I spend time bending pipe and pulling wire. I start my schooling soon, it adds up to 120 days in class, compared to 5 yrs at work. IMO get a job first, and study during your off time.


----------



## elemein (Aug 11, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Going to a college for a course like that will do little to bolster your resume. Employers recognize the worthlessness of courses like that. They'll likely take a man with 1 year on the job and no formal education over a man with 1 year formal education and no on the job training. Generally I'd say those classes are a complete waste of money.


Like I said previously;

I definitely agree with you.

I do want to go straight to an apprenticeship. Though; you know how obligations are... Even if it's a worthless course, I suppose it's better than taking a year off or getting education in an entirely unrelated field. 



FastFokker said:


> Yes difficult and no easier with the _foundations_ program. It's tough to start, that's the hardest part. If it were easy, everyone would be an electrician, because it's the coolest trade known to mankind and we get all the chicks (FYI).
> 
> *Atleast the hardest part is something that can "be gotten over." Though I know a lot of industries are hard to get into as well, so it's not the worst situation in the world  Atleast, I see it; sorry if that statement sounded ignorant.*
> 
> ...





Ninjazx916r said:


> And most electricians have DUIs and are Divorced!


*But I dont even drink and dont wanna be alone  *



TheOchocinco33 said:


> Hey man I'm trying to get my foot in the door aswell and we don't live to far from each other either, I'm over in mississauga.
> 
> Pm me we can work together to get into this, 2 heads are better than one.
> 
> Names saif btw, turned 19 a few months ago.


"Over in mississauga"? You're in the same city as me! :thumbsup: Will PM for sure.



DMcP said:


> It's all about the hrs here in Ontario, 9000 on the job hrs. Try your hardest to find a job in the field, even if not an apprenticeship. I worked in my shop for a year before the apprenticeship opened up, they didn't put an ad out looking for a student wanting to be an apprentice. They had me bugging them from the inside, and proving myself daily. I've spent days sweeping the floor, days pushing a magnet around the yard. Now I spend time bending pipe and pulling wire. I start my schooling soon, it adds up to 120 days in class, compared to 5 yrs at work. IMO get a job first, and study during your off time.


Doesnt sound all too different from what I do now with my summer job; a lot of sweeping the floors, making ground cables for the radio units, managing inventory. :thumbsup:

Study during my off time? I wonder if that's an option... Good you mentioned it.

I personally would prefer (or atleast I think I would) to be a more urban electrician. Working in residential and business and maintenance as opposed to say... An Oilfield Electrician? (this is just going off what I saw in the thread about one) While what he does looks absolutely awesome and rough in a good way, I just think I'd do better in an environment that was more electrical than construction.


----------



## Focker (Dec 8, 2012)

Ninjazx916r said:


> Start collecting tools, it can get expensive


 
Are you in the union training program ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Focker said:


> Are you in the union training program ?


What's the union training program entail ?


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

Union workers are cocky, but some do produce quality work.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ninjazx916r said:


> Union workers are cocky, but some do produce quality work.


You sir are an idiot


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Ninjazx916r said:


> Union workers are cocky, but some do produce quality work.





ponyboy said:


> You sir are an idiot


Tell em' Pony, none of them produce quality work!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Shut up you rat bastards.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

elemein said:


> What's it like? :thumbsup:


When it's hot , you'll be hot
when it's cold, you'll be cold
when it's dirty, you'll be dirty....
you'll be constantly under the heel of the age old axiom *good,fast & cheap*_ (pick two)_ , and forever and a day scrutinized by your peers if you make better on that they they can

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

join the navy


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

elemein said:


> .. Me and math dont get along. But me and Physics do :thumbup


Humm, that sounds like an oxymoron. 

The more university the better. I would suggest you try to get an associates degree, then decide from there.

Like others have said, being an electrician can mean a lot of different things.

Psst, if you get bored doing the same thing, you are going to have a difficult time in the workplace, period. I think you should stick to the school, get a BS in business, then learn the trade (or do it while in school), get your credentials and start your own business. That's what I would do. Don't let anyone fool you, knowing how to run a business is more important than knowing all of facets of electrical work. A smart businessman can always hire a technician, but a technician cannot always run a business.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ninjazx916r said:


> And most California electricians have DUIs and are Divorced!


FIFY:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wake up in the morning all bright eyed, bushy tailed and positive.......Return home all beat up, cut up, tired and miserable.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

then post about it on ET....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> Wake up in the morning all bright eyed, bushy tailed and positive.......Return home all beat up, cut up, tired and miserable.


I'm just the opposite. I wake up tired and miserable and then start feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed about the time I should be asleep


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Being an electrician on a big job is a lot like going to middle school.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ninjazx916r said:


> Start collecting tools, it can get expensive


http://www.harborfreight.com/#
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> I'm just the opposite. I wake up tired and miserable and then start feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed about the time I should be asleep


Funny how that happens...:laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> What's it like?


A lot of people love it. I was never one of them. I never really liked the building trades at all. I just kinda got stuck here :jester: 

As far as trades, I'd put it at the top of the pile.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_thread tune!_




:whistling2::laughing::no::thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

great job with good pay but wouldnt want my son to do it unless all else fails. You can make same money working easier elseware


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If I could have done it all over again. I would have studied IT and learned how to write code....technical and you dont have to bust your ass...oh and you can make really good money if your good.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> I think you have to start somewhere in an apprenticeship, to get the ball rolling. But along the process and even once you get licensed, you have to stop and make some decisions to figure out what area of electrical you want to be in, and in what capacity you want to be in it. Then you may have to sacrifice and do some tough things to get there.
> 
> Otherwise you'll get pigeon holed and probably doing some crap work you don't even like or doesn't match your lifestyle. There's no good jobs or bad jobs, just jobs that don't match people.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

I love every minute of it. Electrical, iron working, welding pipe. I do it all baby! Got my journeyman card for electrical and my certs for welding. It pays well and is fun. Everyday is an adventure as far as I'm concerned. I love construction and building things. Don't matter if its 8 hour days or 14 hour days. I love the hell out of it. 

Ain't I just a chipper little ray of sunshine today?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bigpapa08 said:


> I love every minute of it. Electrical, iron working, welding pipe. I do it all baby! Got my journeyman card for electrical and my certs for welding. It pays well and is fun. Everyday is an adventure as far as I'm concerned. I love construction and building things. Don't matter if its 8 hour days or 14 hour days. I love the hell out of it.
> 
> Ain't I just a chipper little ray of sunshine today?


Yes you are , now please stop , lol ! How much for the Zoloft drip you're obviously on ?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

220/221 said:


> A lot of people love it. I was never one of them. I never really liked the building trades at all. I just kinda got stuck here :jester:
> 
> As far as trades, I'd put it at the top of the pile.


This is basically how I feel also. 

I hate this job, but it beats hanging sheetrock for a living.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> This is basically how I feel also.
> 
> I hate this job, but it beats hanging sheetrock for a living.


There's a lot worse things one could do for a living , but I lost my fervor for this trade a while back . Some days I love it , but most days , I wish I stayed in college , lol !


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

drumnut08 said:


> There's a lot worse things one could do for a living , but I lost my fervor for this trade a while back . Some days I love it , but most days , I wish I stayed in college , lol !


Yep, there are a lot of people who do way crappier jobs for a lot less money than what I make. I always think about that when I'm having an especially bad day.

I still hate my job though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> There's a lot worse things one could do for a living , but I lost my fervor for this trade a while back . Some days I love it , but most days , I wish I stayed in college , lol !


Go into business for yourself and you'll get that fervor back.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Go into business for yourself and you'll get that fervor back.


That Would be nice , especially if I could stop calculating how many more days until I retire , lol !


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> There's a lot worse things one could do for a living , but I lost my fervor for this trade a while back . Some days I love it , but most days , I wish I stayed in college , lol !


Beats being a carpet walker, turd herder, or tin knocker.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Go into business for yourself and you'll have to get that fervor back.


FIFY:thumbsup:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

*How dose it feel to be an Electrician*

To Be or Not to Be .... That is the Question !





Pete


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bigpapa08 said:


> Beats being a carpet walker, turd herder, or tin knocker.


Correct you are ! A shi--y day for a " turd diver " , is a way shi -- ier day than we could ever imagine , lol !


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Go into business for yourself and you'll get that fervor back.


That depends on the person I suppose. 

I view running a business as being a step in the wrong direction. More headaches, more time spent working, less time spent doing the things I want to do in life. More hassles dealing with customers, suppliers, chasing money, being married to "the business". Screw that! You guys can have it. I'll go home at 3:00p and not worry about work until 7:00a. Problem customer? Let the boss deal with it. Someone doesn't pay? Not my problem, I still get paid, let the boss deal with it. Too much work to do, not enough time/man power? Let the boss deal with it.

Working for yourself isn't as great as all you guys make it out to be.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

elemein said:


> Before I get the question: "Why didnt you use the search function?", I just want to say that; I did indeed use that search function... I couldnt find any results; I guess I'm bad with keywords
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you guys get this question a lot: "What's it like being an electrician?"
> 
> ...


Hard, frustrating, but for me ultimately the most rewarding job I've ever done. I wish I would have gotten into it at 18 instead of 31. :thumbup:



scameron81 said:


> The reality of it is that if you work in construction, there probably won't even involve electricity until the last 80-90% of the job. Most of the construction is mechanical in nature cutting,drilling, screwing, bolting, bending, pulling etc. Its not until the tail end that you have to deal with actual electricity. If you work on the service side of things than you will have a lot more exposure to electricity. Having IT skills will certainly be helpful in the future as a lot of different electrical equipment is going IP these days for communication.


No kidding about the majority of it being physical labor not involving electricity. The last job I did involved a lot more 'construction' then it did wiring (I spent more time making holes and putting boxes in then actually wiring up the devices). 



elemein said:


> Eh, the program is only a year, I think I'll be able to "wade my way through it" :laughing: Atleast I'm sure Sheridan has some good ways to get into some apprenticeships, which would be the next step afterwards.
> 
> University? That was the original plan, but... I'm not that smart (or atleast... Math... Me and math dont get along. But me and Physics do :thumbup


Don't feel bad. I suck at algebra but trigonometry and I are close friends.



drspec said:


> ummmm........you don't get math but you do physics?
> 
> 
> you NEED math for physics


Yes, and you need algebra for trig but the facts still stand: I suck at general algebra but sit me down with some trig or phase vector calculations and I'll do them all day long with the slightest of refreshers. 



wendon said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/#
> :laughing::laughing:


Seriously? :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine what a vasectomy with a weed whacker would feel like? Try to really picture that for a second, yeah that's what it's like.


I was gonna say "Think of the most fun thing you can imagine, and then picture the exact opposite, and that one is electrical work", but you nailed it on the head (Heyo!) :laughing:.

I spent 11 1/2 hours away from home today dealing with a complete goat rodeo, my feet hurt, my back aches, and I am tired, but you know what, my wallet is fatter, and at this point that is all I really care about when it comes to working. :thumbup: It's better than scrubbing toilets, anyway.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I was gonna say "Think of the most fun thing you can imagine, and then picture the exact opposite, and that one is electrical work", but you nailed it on the head (Heyo!) :laughing:.
> 
> I spent 11 1/2 hours away from home today dealing with a complete goat rodeo, my feet hurt, my back aches, and I am tired, but you know what, my wallet is fatter, and at this point that is all I really care about when it comes to working. :thumbup: It's better than scrubbing toilets, anyway.


If it was absolutely horrible, you'd rather scrub toilets.  Yeah, the work is hard and there isn't (much) glory in the work, but if you didn't enjoy it would you really stick around regardless of the pay? :no:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

It's hell. I really hate it at times BUT, being your own boss is pretty cool. You basically decide when you want to work, but it's work you hate so....I don't know what that means.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> That depends on the person I suppose.
> 
> I view running a business as being a step in the wrong direction. More headaches, more time spent working, less time spent doing the things I want to do in life. More hassles dealing with customers, suppliers, chasing money, being married to "the business". Screw that! You guys can have it. I'll go home at 3:00p and not worry about work until 7:00a. Problem customer? Let the boss deal with it. Someone doesn't pay? Not my problem, I still get paid, let the boss deal with it. Too much work to do, not enough time/man power? Let the boss deal with it.
> 
> Working for yourself isn't as great as all you guys make it out to be.


It can definitely be that way and especially in the beginning . One man show companies are probably the most demanding time wise even if all your time isn't spent at the job . There's definitely a lot to it and a lot to think about , which is why I haven't fully committed to going out on my own yet . The lack of a safety net meaning sink or swim can be a scary proposition . The most pressure I've ever had was when I ran work , but I ultimately still got paid whether the job made my boss tons of money or tanked , but when it's all in your name , it's a different story . I understand and agree with your reasons for not wanting to do it , but like anything else , it can be a sweet deal if its done right !


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

janagyjr said:


> If it was absolutely horrible, you'd rather scrub toilets.  Yeah, the work is hard and there isn't (much) glory in the work, but if you didn't enjoy it would you really stick around regardless of the pay? :no:


Yup, I would. I have 6 years into the trade. What the f*ck else am I supposed to do at this point? Licensed in 2 states, soon to be 4, and can make good money at it so I can have fun on the weekends/vacation.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

220/221 said:


> A lot of people love it. I was never one of them. I never really liked the building trades at all. I just kinda got stuck here :jester:
> 
> As far as trades, I'd put it at the top of the pile.


Yep, was Ok when your in your 20's - 30's after 45 it sucks !



bigpapa08 said:


> I love every minute of it. Electrical, iron working, welding pipe. I do it all baby! Got my journeyman card for electrical and my certs for welding. It pays well and is fun. Everyday is an adventure as far as I'm concerned. I love construction and building things. Don't matter if its 8 hour days or 14 hour days. I love the hell out of it.
> 
> Ain't I just a chipper little ray of sunshine today?


You must be young ? I like your enthusiasm though. 



EBFD6 said:


> This is basically how I feel also.
> 
> I hate this job, but it beats hanging sheetrock for a living.


I hate this work, and I hate dealing with employees !! I like when I go work in a plant on the weekends for another guy. 6:00 am start, and not have to answer my phone every minute with the crap. I'm sure that will also get old after awhile.

Oh, and I also hate a lot of my customers :laughing:

90% is hard work, or mechanical, and 10% wiring in construction. Service is better


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

dronai said:


> Yep, was Ok when your in your 20's - 30's after 45 it sucks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turn 30 in October. So I've been at it for about eight years now. Still loving it as much if not more than when I started. Then again I'm still learning too so that may have something to do with it. I just wish I could still run and gun like I did when I first started.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bigpapa08 said:


> I turn 30 in October. So I've been at it for about eight years now. Still loving it as much if not more than when I started. Then again I'm still learning too so that may have something to do with it. I just wish I could still run and gun like I did when I first started.


Somewhere around the 15 year mark I started wondering if I made the right move , lol ? Variety is the spice of life and if you're fortunate enough to do many facets of this trade , it will never get old ! I still have a good attitude like you every once in a while , lol !


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried two different new employees last week, one stole my keyhole saw, but I got it back, and the other took the pilot bit I lent him !!!

I am stuck on a remodel that keeps growing, my brother is sick, and the phone keeps ringing !! I am about a week and a half behind. I have two service changes on deck, and a commercial TI I'm hoping I don't get :laughing:

Oh I'm going on a one week vacation on the 20th and I know my industrial gig is going to kick in about then.

Well that's enough bitching, I better go meditate


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> Somewhere around the 15 year mark I started wondering if I made the right move , lol ? Variety is the spice of life and if you're fortunate enough to do many facets of this trade , it will never get old ! I still have a good attitude like you every once in a while , lol !


The variety is what makes it so nice. Even on the big jobs, I'm still getting to do a little of everything as well as running lots of pipe. The pipe running is probably my favorite part of all of it. Emt, rigid, coated, stainless I like running them all. 

Plus my 90 day probationary per iod with my new company ended today. So I get back to making my old pay rate and all the benefits that come with it. So that's got me in a extremely good mood as well.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

dronai said:


> I tried two different new employees last week, one stole my keyhole saw, but I got it back, and the other took the pilot bit I lent him !!!
> 
> I am stuck on a remodel that keeps growing, my brother is sick, and the phone keeps ringing !! I am about a week and a half behind. I have two service changes on deck, and a commercial TI I'm hoping I don't get :laughing:
> 
> ...


If I lived a bit closer I'd offer you a hand. After my last job, I know what a pain old work is.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H04oAKnaK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mViO9mnCTBo


----------

